# homes - hòmens



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom.
Tinc una pregunteta sobre l'ús del plural irregular del mot _home_, és a dir,_ hòmens_. Pel que fa a mi, no l'he sentit mai però  he llegit que encara es pot fer servir en alguns indrets. Per tant, m'agradaria saber en quines varietats del català encara s'empra (potser en valencià i a les Illes?!). D'altra banda, em sembla que al català estàndard això ja ha caigut en desús, m'estic equivocant?
Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Agró

Bon dia.
DCVB
*home*
Pl.: la forma més regular i freqüent del plural de _home _és _homes _(pir-or., or., i bona part d'occ.); en les regions on s'usa la forma de singular _homo, _el plural és _homos _(Empordà, mall., men.). Però subsisteix en gran part del dialecte occidental i en tot el valencià, en eivissenc i en alguerès, la forma _hòmens, _amb conservació de la _n _etimològica: ɔ́mens (occ., val.); ɔ́məns (eiv.); ɔ́mans (alg.).


----------



## Dymn

En aquest mapa fruit d'enquestes a la gent gran dels pobles als anys 60 i 70 pots veure la distribució dialectal. Al Camp de Tarragona corroboro que es fa servir però es troba en retrocés, perquè als mitjans se sent exclusivament _homes_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Moltes gràcies per les respostes i pel mapa, l'he trobat molt interessant.


----------



## Penyafort

A la secció 4.5 de l'apartat 4 de la Gramàtica essencial de l'IEC es pot llegir:

_En determinats parlars, especialment occidentals, es troba una variació semblant a la que apareix en els noms i els adjectius amb el radical agut acabat en -n en els noms i els adjectius amb el radical pla acabat en -n, com ara home, jove, orfe o cove. En aquests parlars, el plural d’aquests noms i adjectius manté la consonant n del radical (hòmens, jóvens, òrfens, còvens), tal com ocorre en els contextos en què el radical és seguit per la vocal d’un afix derivatiu o d’una marca flexiva (homenet, jovenalla, orfenat, covenada; òrfena). Les formes sense la consonant n s’estenen en els registres formals._​
Jo afegiria, atès que els exemples donats són d'estructura -O-E, que aquesta -n- també l'he sentida en estructures -A-E i -E-E (àsens, màrgens, térmens, etc.). Però sí, diria que aquests plurals es troben en franc retrocés.


----------



## Dymn

Ja ens ho diran els valencians però jo crec que al País Valencià no està en retrocés ni res, i de fet és l'única forma utilitzada.


----------



## gvergara

Bona tarda,

Que interessant, no sabia que existia aquesta forma irregular de plural. Hi ha altres plurals irregulars emprats en determinats indrets/àrees on es parli català?


----------



## Dymn

Hmmm depèn de què consideris irregular.

Sobretot al País Valencià es fan servir les formes "_cafens_" o "_sofans_" (no estàndards) per "_cafès_" o "_sofàs_".

Després hi ha variació en l'ús de_ -s_ o _-os_ amb mots acabats en -st, -xt, -sc, -ig. _Vists/vistos, texts/textos, bascs/bascos, raigs/rajos._


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> Ja ens ho diran els valencians però jo crec que al País Valencià no està en retrocés ni res, i de fet és l'única forma utilitzada.


Trobe que ha exagerat una miqueta, massa potser.  Que siga una forma prou estesa no vol dir que en siga l'única. Jo diria que si que se'n troba en retrocés, aquest plural. Un retrocés lent, a voltes frenat pels grups secessionistes (aquests sí que és l'unic plural que usen, forçat manta vegades). Jo alguna volta, poques, he usat el plural hòmens, però mai el de "jòvens". El cas de marge/marges-màrgens seria el mateix, respecte al seu ús, que home/homes, fins i tot diria que està més assentat l'ús de "marges".


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> Hmmm depèn de què consideris irregular.
> 
> Sobretot al País Valencià es fan servir les formes "_cafens_" o "_sofans_" (no estàndards) per "_cafès_" o "_sofàs_".
> 
> Després hi ha variació en l'ús de_ -s_ o _-os_ amb mots acabats en -st, -xt, -sc, -ig. _Vists/vistos, texts/textos, bascs/bascos, raigs/rajos._


Em pareix que parla poquet amb valencians o no coneix la nostra ironia o xala a l'hora de parlar. Jo no he sentit "mai" dir ni cafens ni sofans (en castellà, per valencians,  si que he sentit dir: cafeses o sofases, però fent  xala/"broma"). Sempre pot haver-hi una excepció.
 Recordeu la trendència excessiva que tenim els valencians als diminutius (excessius a voltes): Vols un cafenet? en comptes de dir: Vols un café/cafè.

Referent al cas que assenyaleu:_ Després hi ha variació en l'ús de -s o -os amb mots acabats en -st, -xt, -sc, -ig. __Vists/vistos, texts/textos, bascs/bascos, raigs/rajos.

Crec que és l'ús general en tots els dialectes actuals. En escrit l'opció més utilitzada seria el plural clàssic, però en el seu ús oral seria: os. Vist/vistos; basc/bascos. Potser l'única vacil·lació que trobaria seria en el cas de text, perque hi ha gent que diu "texte"; i no només eren valencians qui l'utilitzaven._


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc said:


> Trobe que ha exagerat una miqueta, massa potser. Que siga una forma prou estesa no vol dir que en siga l'única. Jo diria que si que se'n troba en retrocés, aquest plural.


D'acord. Sí que és, però, l'únic tradicional, i a més de perfectament normatiu és el més etimològic. Però bé, ja teniu tendència a adoptar les formes orientals, coses que passen.



Elxenc said:


> Em pareix que parla poquet amb valencians o no coneix la nostra ironia o xala a l'hora de parlar. Jo no he sentit "mai" dir ni cafens ni sofans (en castellà, per valencians, si que he sentit dir: cafeses o sofases, però fent xala/"broma"). Sempre pot haver-hi una excepció.


Doncs sí que he sentit "_cafens_" i "_sofans_" per part de valencians. Si estaven fent broma o no, no ho sé.


----------

